# today's goal



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

My goal today is no violent (self-abusive) eating.

Leilanistar


----------



## jesswsa (Dec 10, 2004)

What do you mean by violent (self-abusive) eating??


----------



## jesswsa (Dec 10, 2004)

Good LUCK!!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

For me, this means--eating _*fast and furious *_ :lol (in other words--_*pigging out*_) on foods that I know will trigger more eating, a migraine, stomachache, make me short with people, make me crabby.

I learned _*gentle eating *_in treatment in 1986 and I learned _*mindful eating *_in grad school in 1998 so I know how to do it.

I turn from Dr. Jekyll into Ms. Hyde (if you will). People have told me they definitely can see the switch! My kindergartners can spot it, too.

I am :afr *scary!*

Does the above explanation make sense, Jess?

Say, thank you for asking about it! That made me feel good!

Leilanistar, Your friend in SA! :sas :thanks :hug


----------

